# ISO Cheesecake help



## kesandra simon (Dec 5, 2009)

hi how are you i want to know to make a cheese cake


----------



## kadesma (Dec 5, 2009)

kesandra simon said:


> hi how are you i want to know to make a cheese cake


Hi Kesandra, welcome to DC. If you would like I can move your question into the desserts thread. That way you will get some help with making cheesecake.
kadesma


----------



## Alix (Dec 5, 2009)

kadesma said:


> Hi Kesandra, welcome to DC. If you would like I can move your question into the desserts thread. That way you will get some help with making cheesecake.
> kadesma



Beat you to it kadesma!
Ah Geez, old age got me again!


----------



## Wyogal (Dec 5, 2009)

cheesecake recipes - Google Search


----------



## vagriller (Dec 5, 2009)

I started out usind the Lindy's cheesecake recipe. It is a classic new york style. My recipe is different than the one at this link in that I use a graham cracker or cookie crust, and I omit the citrus rinds.

Lindy's Cheesecake Recipe - Food Reference Dessert Recipes


----------



## FrankZ (Dec 6, 2009)

Ok, so this thread made me want to make some cheesecake.  Never made one before but what the heck right?

Did a Black Forest Cheesecake.

Not the prettiest looking one, but it was tastey.  I opted to use canned bing cherries instead of the pie filling for topping.


----------



## FrankZ (Dec 6, 2009)

The recipe is here  (the above was the 15th post)


----------



## Kathleen (Dec 6, 2009)

*FrankZ's Black Forest Cheesecake*

Though I could be considered bias, this was the best cheesecake I've ever had.  The use of the bing cherries rather than the use of pie filling was a good one.  The flavor of the cheesecake easily blended with the taste of the cherries.  The cherry taste was not overwhelmed by the sticky sweetness of pie filling.  The cheesecake was perfect in it was not to moist or dry.  The whipping cream added the hint of creaminess that made the entire thing excellent.  Totally yummy and could be served without apology during the holiday season!

~Kathleen


----------



## Alix (Dec 7, 2009)

Kathleen, are you FrankZ's SO? Is that how you got to taste that yummy confection?


----------



## FrankZ (Dec 7, 2009)

She is.  I make her say good things like that by telling her she won't get any more if she doesn't.


----------



## recipedirect (Dec 7, 2009)

The Philly Cream Cheese site has some great recipes Cheesecake | Love My Philly

My favorite recipe: Chocolate Cheese Cake Chocolate Cheesecake

Liz


----------



## vagriller (Dec 7, 2009)

Here is some advice I have gathered from my years of cheesecake making.

1. Always use name brand cream cheese (like Philly) and not the low fat kind. THERE IS A DIFFERENCE!
2. To keep the outer edge from browning, cover loosely with foil. I saved a foil ring from another dessert. Works great!
3. When pressing the crust/butter mixture against the sides of the springform pan, wrap your hand in saran wrap (this tip is from my cheesecake cookbook).
4. Wrap the bottom of the pan in foil to prevent leaks.
5. Pampered Chef has a very good springform pan, with handles and a glass bottom for about $35.


----------



## recipedirect (Dec 7, 2009)

For a perfect cheesecake cook in moist heat. Fill a 9x13 pan 1/4 way with water, place on bottom rack, place cheesecake on middle rack. It helps with cracking.  

Liz


----------



## Kathleen (Dec 7, 2009)

I helped with the entire presentation.  I made the platter.  And it would be a tremendous tragity not to have another piece of that cheesecake.  

Slightly random but, back in the day, we used to have parties called the [fill-in-the-blank] and cheesecake parties.  Like Chinese food and cheesecake.  Or Chicken wings and cheesecake.  I love to cook, but hate to bake.  Frank's cheesecake makes me want to revisit those parties.

~Kathleen


----------



## Alix (Dec 7, 2009)

Yum. Can I come to one of those parties? I'll bring whatever you want...main course OR cheesecake. Sounds like my kind of shindig.


----------



## vagriller (Dec 7, 2009)

recipedirect said:


> For a perfect cheesecake cook in moist heat. Fill a 9x13 pan 1/4 way with water, place on bottom rack, place cheesecake on middle rack. It helps with cracking.
> 
> Liz



I get cracks in my plain cheesecake, which I think it due to improper cooking temp or time. In any case, I usually get some white chocolate and milk chocolate and shave both until the crack are filled in. No one complains!


----------



## FrankZ (Dec 7, 2009)

vagriller said:


> I get cracks in my plain cheesecake, which I think it due to improper cooking temp or time. In any case, I usually get some white chocolate and milk chocolate and shave both until the crack are filled in. No one complains!




Cheesecake spackle... I like it.


----------



## Alix (Dec 8, 2009)

LOL, spackle! I love that. And vagriller, thanks for the idea, I'll be using that one at Christmas.


----------



## Andy M. (Dec 8, 2009)

I make a 10" NY style cheesecake.  I put the springform into 12" diameter saute pan and put boiling water in it.  

Not overbeating the batter and moderating heat changes prevents cracks.  The water bath helps moderate the heat during cooking.  When the cheesecake is done, I shut off the oven and leave it in there for an hour to cool slowly.  Then it sits on the counter on a cooling rack for several hours before I refrigerate.  Never had a crack.

I wrap the springform in HD foil.

I use a flat-bottomed measuring cup or glass to tamp down the GC crumbs and press them into side of the pan.


----------



## vagriller (Dec 8, 2009)

Alix said:


> LOL, spackle! I love that. And vagriller, thanks for the idea, I'll be using that one at Christmas.


 
Hey, any excuse to add chocolate works! I once sliced fresh strawberries and arranged them in a ring. I put white chocolate outside the ring and milk chocolate inside the ring, and the cake sold for $70 at a charity auction!


----------



## Alix (Dec 8, 2009)

vagriller said:


> Hey, any excuse to add chocolate works! I once sliced fresh strawberries and arranged them in a ring. I put white chocolate outside the ring and milk chocolate inside the ring, and the cake sold for $70 at a charity auction!



Holy moly! Did you take pictures?


----------



## vagriller (Dec 8, 2009)

Alix said:


> Holy moly! Did you take pictures?


 
Someone did. I will see if there is a copy of it floating around. It looked great!


----------

